# Giving This Forum A Try (INTJ)



## More Tea (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello All,

I'm giving this forum a try, after some time posting on the dedicated INTJ forum elsewhere under the same name. I usually get INTJ on the MBTI, but I'm actually very borderline on T/F. I usually try to avoid being a callous jerk, which may or may not be different from your usual INTJ experience. <grin>

Cheers.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings More Tea and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum More Tea. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Hooray for semi-sensitive T's.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

We're fresh out of tea so I hope you brought enough for everyone.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

welcome

kitty for you


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi, More Tea. Welcome to PersonalityCafe.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

I love green tea. Dragonwell is probably my favorite variety.

Welcome to the coffee house ^^


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Salutations like minded person.


I'm Mr Sue, how do you do?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

More Tea said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm giving this forum a try, after some time posting on the dedicated INTJ forum elsewhere under the same name. I usually get INTJ on the MBTI, but I'm actually very borderline on T/F. I usually try to avoid being a callous jerk, which may or may not be different from your usual INTJ experience. <grin>
> 
> Cheers.


Greetings More Tea! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. roud:We love our INTJs!!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## More Tea (Aug 19, 2009)

Aw, kitty in a teacup! I suspected that this would be a good place!


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Greetings! : D


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome More Tea! :happy:


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

SummoningDark said:


> Welcome More Tea! :happy:


I suspect this isnt truly tea.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

knght990 said:


> I suspect this isnt truly tea.


A coffee spy? o:


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Cafe, More Tea!


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

WolfStar said:


> A coffee spy? o:


um......i think they are prolly drinking the green fairy


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*I love your username. I think I get it. Because it's personality CAFE and cafe's usually serve coffee and not tea? So you want 'more tea' instead of coffee...
I really should stop over analyzing everything like this.* :bored:


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome, here's a cup of tea for you..

Tea parties are my favorite.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

More Tea said:


> Aw, kitty in a teacup! I suspected that this would be a good place!


it can be


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

knght990 said:


> um......i think they are prolly drinking the green fairy


That does sound distinctly better. >.>


----------



## entpreter (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome. Either way, INTJ or INFJ, both are cool.


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

WolfStar said:


> That does sound distinctly better. >.>


I didn't mean for you to drink it. I meant that considering the book and the author, it most likely wasn't tea.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

knght990 said:


> I didn't mean for you to drink it. I meant that considering the book and the author, it most likely wasn't tea.


Fine, I'll admit it, I didn't have any clue what you meant by "green fairy" before and I still don't. XD


----------



## More Tea (Aug 19, 2009)

Viktoria said:


> *I love your username. I think I get it. Because it's personality CAFE and cafe's usually serve coffee and not tea? So you want 'more tea' instead of coffee...
> I really should stop over analyzing everything like this.* :bored:


Nothing quite that deep. Basically, I really love tea, and it's a pretty innocuous user name. At times I'd combine it with a Star Trek icon to celebrate a Picard-related connection, but I do digress....


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,Welcome to personality cafe:happy:


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I love your name, More Tea  And your avatar!
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Welcome More Tea! 
I havn't been here very long myself.

"Do or not do there is no try."
-Yoda


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)




----------

